# Broke my WRI 1143 :(



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

I snapped the tip section on my 1143 yesterday while throwing 3oz bucktails using the OTG cast. Anyone else have this happen to them? Anyone have any experience with returns to WRI? I bought the blank at fishsticks 2 years, but they have new owners and no longer carry WRI, so I doubt that path will lead to a replacement tip. 

On the positive, I was glad I was putting enough power in my cast to do that  I was casting 175 plus yards before it snapped, 75 more than normal. The extra distance was 100% attributable to the great advice I got on P&S on the distance casting form and having time to practice while unemployed


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't know how to contact them either I have a fusion mag that I broke last year. Instead of trying to do something about then I just bought a new blank.

I would like to get the other one replaced Just don't know where to go like you I bought mine from fishsticks.. Help would be appreciated...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Call um......

http://www.wheelsreels.com/aboutus.html


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

they've had some problems with those 1143s.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Ryan Y said:


> they've had some problems with those 1143s.


That stinks. I loved mine. Threw like a mofo. Was joy to fish and I hope they've worked out whatever was wrong with them. 

I'll call on Tuesday and see about a replacement.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

skunk king said:


> That stinks. I loved mine. Threw like a mofo. Was joy to fish and I hope they've worked out whatever was wrong with them.
> 
> I'll call on Tuesday and see about a replacement.


I've got one of the 1143's I like very much as well, no problem with mine yet, check and see what they say on replacement.


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

Contact Tommy or Jeff Hester. They'll take care of ya.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

OBXRNX said:


> Contact Tommy or Jeff Hester. They'll take care of ya.


good luck with that I sent them an email 2-3weeks ago and havent heard anything.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

two unanswered voice messages so far. They may be on vacation this week, but my prospects aren't good. This is exactly why fishsticks doesn't sell their stuff anymore. 

What would be a comparable rod from another vendor? How about a Ron Aura?


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

I know it can be frustrating but they will make it right. Mine took 4 months but they more than made up for it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good and positives things from my end. Tommy and Jeff are good hard working folks. They stand behind their product 100%.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Good and positives things from my end. Tommy and Jeff are good hard working folks. They stand behind their product 100%.



Then haven't they returned any voice messages or emails? I don't want to have to track them down to various internet haunts or be part of the in-crowd to at least have a phone call returned.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

skunk king said:


> Then haven't they returned any voice messages or emails? I don't want to have to track them down to various internet haunts or be part of the in-crowd to at least have a phone call returned.



Give it a minute. Wheels Reels isn't a huge company, its more of a sidejob from their passion of fishing. I know everyone is having a hard time getting their blanks. Also them Wheeler is hard at work during this time of year. 

They'll take care of you. Really, I mean you can't take a rod back anywhere and expect instant fix. Wheeler and them are good guys, they'll take care of it.

As far as whats a comp. Let me know if you find any that don't cost 3x as much.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

NTKG said:


> Give it a minute. Wheels Reels isn't a huge company, its more of a sidejob from their passion of fishing. I know everyone is having a hard time getting their blanks. Also them Wheeler is hard at work during this time of year.
> 
> They'll take care of you. Really, I mean you can't take a rod back anywhere and expect instant fix. Wheeler and them are good guys, they'll take care of it.
> 
> As far as whats a comp. Let me know if you find any that don't cost 3x as much.


How much are you paying for them? The 1143s, fusion mags, etc cost as much as top of the line blanks. I paid $220 for the 1143 and $300 for the fusion mag. Where can I get them for a third of the price?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Hell I even went by TW's and they took my number said somebody would call and that was president day weekend..???


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

fishnuttz said:


> Hell I even went by TW's and they took my number said somebody would call and that was president day weekend..???


I don't want to sound like I am bashing them ! I love my mag I Just want to have two


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I've waited a full month now and still no reply, so I'm getting something else from another supplier.

What are some good plugging blanks? How about the Ron Aura series? CTX? St. Croix?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

skunk king said:


> What are some good plugging blanks? How about the Ron Aura series? CTX? St. Croix?


I know Wheat at Reddrum tackle likes the Ron Aura he says it'll put a 3 oz
slam outta sight .. what size plugs are you talking about??


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have heard of several of the Arra series rods broken. They are a very thin walled blank, and dont stand up to any abuse at all. If you are even slightly hard on your equipment I would look elsewhere. The only blank I can think of in the CTS line off the top of my head is the carp blank, it is 12' and the sweet spot is supposed to be 3.5oz, you could cut it down to 11 if thats the length you want to stay with. The AFAW Estuary is supposed to be awesome, but I have been waiting on one since the first week of April so they are equally hard to get ahold of.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Rods*

Those Estuary Rods should be available now. I don't know whether or not they're selling as blanks or finished rods(or both).

I built the Estuary(11 foot, 1-3 oz) as both a conventional and as a spinner. It works real well in both configurations. This rod will cast 4 oz with no problem.

It is one remarkable rod that will hold up well.

BTW; my Breakaway rod broke the other day after 9 years of hard riding. I guess that it got tired. Nick asked me to send it to him to let him look at it, but I didn't feel like shipping it. I repaired it instead and will probably get 9 more years out of it.

I have both the AFAW 13 foot Surf(3-5 oz) and the 11 foot Estuary(1-3 oz). JMHO C2


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> Those Estuary Rods should be available now. I don't know whether or not they're selling as blanks or finished rods(or both).
> 
> I built the Estuary(11 foot, 1-3 oz) as both a conventional and as a spinner. It works real well in both configurations. This rod will cast 4 oz with no problem.
> 
> ...


Where are the Estuary's available from? You can pm me if oyu dont want to post it.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

fishnuttz said:


> I know Wheat at Reddrum tackle likes the Ron Aura he says it'll put a 3 oz
> slam outta sight .. what size plugs are you talking about??


that size  I want something that will throw 2-5 ounces.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

SK contact Chuck aka Skidmark about the WRI and keep fishing their products.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

TreednNC said:


> SK contact Chuck aka Skidmark about the WRI and keep fishing their products.


I've send Wormy a PM on another board and haven't heard anything from that. And to be honest, I'm not going to jump through hoops or try all these back channels just to get a response. Phone calls and emails to their business number should be good enough. 

Sounds like they have a hobby they turned into a business, but run like a hobby. I think I'm going to replace this one with a CTS because they'll return calls.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

TreednNC said:


> SK contact Chuck aka Skidmark about the WRI and keep fishing their products.


I think my reply above was a little harsh. 

Sounds like the WRI guys are a great people to know, but I don't know them. So I don't know their personal numbers, etc to get in touch with. I've tried some of the back channels, but they aren't working either. And I don think when you have a business number, business should be conducted over that. I'm frustrated at this point and will just go with another vendor from know on.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

This is the great part of P&S,, I made a personal call and I will be sending a few PMs so check your mail Skunk and Fishnuts,,

Just remember folks, if you make a enough of anything sooner or later you will have a problem,, Now if you break it yourself (like some of my buddies have) tell the truth and see what happens.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Shooter said:


> This is the great part of P&S,, I made a personal call and I will be sending a few PMs so check your mail Skunk and Fishnuts,,
> 
> Just remember folks, if you make a enough of anything sooner or later you will have a problem,, Now if you break it yourself (like some of my buddies have) tell the truth and see what happens.


thanks shooter!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

skunk king said:


> I think my reply above was a little harsh.
> 
> Sounds like the WRI guys are a great people to know....I'm frustrated at this point and will just go with another vendor from know on.


Your probably making the right move.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I got in touch with someone and am getting a replacement tip section.


thanks for the help Shooter!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

skunk king said:


> I got in touch with someone and am getting a replacement tip section.
> 
> 
> thanks for the help Shooter!


Your welcome and glad everything is going to work out


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I called last thurs. and twice yesterday leaving messages and twice today no messages all with no luck no answers or call backs They must not like me.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Finally got a hold of them this morning.. Thank you Shooter..


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Glad I could help out and I hope all goes smoothly,,, now remember me when on the beach and ya got a cold on in your cooler


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I will remember you for a cold one, and you didnt do anything for me, but I didnt need any help, that was a mighty fine thing to do. Thats why I love it here on the Pier and Surf


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I will definetly have a cold one waiting...


----------

